
Interview with Bill Joy (1984) [pdf] - mustapha
https://begriffs.com/pdf/unix-review-bill-joy.pdf
======
DonHopkins
Wow, an interview from Year 1 MIP!

Bill Joy’s Law: 2^(Year-1984) Million Instructions per Second

[https://medium.com/@donhopkins/bill-joys-
law-2-year-1984-mil...](https://medium.com/@donhopkins/bill-joys-
law-2-year-1984-million-instructions-per-second-3a8c92165cfe)

>The peak computer speed doubles each year and thus is given by a simple
function of time. Specifically, S = 2^(Year-1984), in which S is the peak
computer speed attained during each year, expressed in MIPS. -Wikipedia, Joy’s
law (computing)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy%27s_law_(computing)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy%27s_law_\(computing\))

>Introduction

>These are some highlights from a prescient talk by Bill Joy in February of
1991.

>“It’s vintage wnj. When assessing wnj-speak, remember Eric Schmidt’s comment
that Bill is almost always qualitatively right, but the time scale is
sometimes wrong.” -David Hough

------
dang
Thread from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4940918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4940918)

and a bit from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10145982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10145982)

------
mikro2nd
Needs a '1984' tag in the title.

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

